# stress reaction signals



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI http://www.dhrm.state.va.us/national/stressreaction.htm


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Thanks Eric.


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

This is interesting. Thanks, Eric.







JeanG


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

What are the best ways to relieve stress and avoid getting to the point where these signals are apparent? I have been living with many of them for a while now and I know I am chronically stressed but really don't know where to start to make it better. What do you all do to dissipate any stress?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Laura, glad things are okay thats good to hear and should make you relax and feel better.There are many ways to do this, one of course is the HT and also CBT and meditation, or yoga or all kinds of ways, but you have to do them and stick to them regularly.Here is some info though. http://www.ksu.edu/counseling/drstress.html#PHYSICAL http://www.mindbodymed.com/EducationCenter/fight.html Also the ten relaxation techniques off this page. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm The last one can help doing as it does not require sounds which may hurt your head sometimes with a migrane.


----------



## zayaka26 (Jul 5, 2001)

If I get a lot of those, does that mean I win a prize?







I can surely relate. Thanks eric.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

You aren't alone Zay. Many look familiar to me too.If only I could "live" in a relaxed state so that the tools Eric posted above wouldn't even be necessary.







Oh well......I can dream can't I?BQ


----------



## bernard (Jan 4, 2000)

Good info. I printed them.--- bye


----------

